# closer to the darkside



## vonnagy (Sep 6, 2004)

yeppers. I finally bought a cheap nikon manual (fg-20) and bought some b&w film for it. I have a whole heap of accessories - everything but the enlarger. I think I've got enough to do a contact sheet though!

I bought 2 rolls of film, tmax 100 and ilford delta 100. 

i'll let you know how i get on. :shock:

Is it true that if you inhale the right way, developer can make you high?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 6, 2004)

Traditional chemical photography is the one true path, therefore making it the light side (even though we are working in the dark).   

I've never got a buzz from D-76, but I always leave room in the film 'fridge for a 6 pack of Pale Ale.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 6, 2004)

Yay, Mark!!  Glad to almost have you on board with us.


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2004)

Go, Mark, go!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 6, 2004)

Get those LF cameras from your Dad and you can make 4"x5" contact prints!


----------



## matchframe (Sep 7, 2004)

Developer really doesn't do much for a high, but concentrated Stop Bath will!  It will flat clear your sinuses too!!  I would highly recommend AGAINST trying it though!

I have worked in a darkroom for 12 hours with the vent fans running and as soon as I walked out into fresh air, I got a wild buzz.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2004)

ha thanks for the encouragement. I just went thru my first roll of film, i'm going to try to develop the ol' negatives this weekend. 

stupid question: how do you open the canister of film? I can find tutorials about how to load film unto the spiral but none getting the film out of the canister.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 8, 2004)

A bottle opener works good, if yer not man enough to pry it off with yer teeth   

Also, take an old/cheap/disposable roll of film and practice loading the reel in the light (with your eyes closed) several times before you try loading your exposed film onto the reel in the dark.  It's hard to believe how hard such a simple thing can be when you can't see.

This may sound wierd, but it works for me, sometime when I am having trouble loading the reel in the complete darkness, I close my eyes anyway, and it gets easier.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> ha thanks for the encouragement. I just went thru my first roll of film, i'm going to try to develop the ol' negatives this weekend.
> 
> stupid question: how do you open the canister of film? I can find tutorials about how to load film unto the spiral but none getting the film out of the canister.



I've used the bottle opener.   It's awkward to find the right "catch" where the top starts to peel back, but BE PATIENT and you'll get it.   It doesn't help that this crucial step also has to be done in total darkness.  

You'd think by now an easier method would have been developed.   :?  

My husband just pushes the film leader back in, grabs the edge and peels it straight back.   You have to have pretty strong thumbs to do that!   But he doesn't even think about it at this point.  

Point being: with enough practice, either method seems simple.     

And I agree with Matt: I sat at home and rolled spent film half a dozen times on the reel before venturing into the abyss to do it.   The first few times I let myself watch the process, then got my changing bag and did it that way.   When I got greedy with my final darkroom hours at the school, I didn't want to waste any time fiddling with that, so I started loading the film on the reels at home using the changing bag, and walked into the school ready to go.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2004)

I used to just use the end of a canopener to pop that badboy open.

Once youve rolled it onto the tank spool, just do it a few times with your eyes closed. You feel like a bit of a dork but once you get it down, youll be thankful.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's another tip.

Buy Hewes brand 35mm developing reels.  They are twice as expensive, but instead of a wire clip, they have prongs that slide right into the sprocket holes.  I find them much, much easier to use.  They almost roll themselves.  

I guess this only works if you are using steel reels


----------



## oriecat (Sep 8, 2004)

I still can't use the steel ones. :|  I have just never been able to get it to work right.

But yes, bottle opener here too.  Unless bulk loading of course.  Those just pop off nice and easy.   Or screw off.  I have a couple of those too, but haven't used em yet.

I agree, practice is a good thing.  It can be difficult, especially when the film keeps trying to roll up on you and throws the alignment off so it won't roll on right.  Grr.  Sometimes I just want to weight something on to the end so it won't roll up.  But I get it eventually and haven't had to resort to it yet.  But I was very close the other day...


----------

